# Abandoned Nursery School Norwich Nov 13



## Kezz44 (Nov 16, 2013)

Decided to go on a quick local explore this morning and brave the crappy weather and stumbled upon this place while looking for another site within the wooded hills in Thorpe. This turned out to be a little more interesting anyway! My first abandoned school  A little creepy and very "walking dead". Possibly the closest I will ever get to a zombie apocalypse! Yay!!

Not much history on this place. I believe it was officially opened by former Norwich City legend Bryan Gunn and has been closed since 2011/12.

Pics...



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned Nursery School by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 16, 2013)

made the place very creepy! may have to give this place a looky!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 16, 2013)

Fantastic set of pics!
Those wellies laying in the mud give me the chills!  look like the cover of a crime thriller book!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats eerrie,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice one, great pics, cheers for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 17, 2013)

This is one of them Spooky ones for me, looks like they just up and went for some reason leaving every thing where it was.
But still would love to go and have a look
THANKS


----------



## Lampiekat (Dec 27, 2013)

Awww the teddy on the chair made me sad, yes very spooky. Fab pics


----------



## Faceache (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a great set, love it!


----------



## Unedo (Feb 4, 2014)

Fantastic, I Live a few mins walk away from there and still only have a rough idea where it is


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 4, 2014)

Abandoned toys/children's things always instils a sense of sadness


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 4, 2014)

This place looks amazing and extremely creepy.and in my city.may have to find this


----------

